# Opera Update



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Opera version 7.52 could allow a remote attacker to spoof a trusted Web page by altering the URL that is displayed in the Internet Explorer address bar. A remote attacker could modify the HTML code in such a way that a different URL would be displayed in the address bar of a spoofed Web page. This would allow the attacker to trick the user into visiting the spoofed Web page and possibly obtain sensitive information.

*Platforms Affected:

Microsoft Corporation: Windows Any version 
Opera Software: Opera 7.52 
*

http://xforce.iss.net/xforce/xfdb/16649

Regards

eddie


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi eddie,

I think this got fixed in version 7.53, which is available for d/l now;http://www.opera.com/windows/changelogs/753/


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks Togg

I'll leave this for a few days, so anyone else who hasn't got the update can get it 

eddie


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I believe that there is another way to spoof it in 7.53. It's been kept on the down-low so they can fix it before it becomes a problem.

The current spoofing vulnerabilities i Opera are just caused by a javascript loop that constantly refreshes the address bar with the same spoofed URI. If it happens, you will probably notice it because your cpu usage will go way up. This is considered a minor problem.

On another note, there is what I consider a bigger problem in Opera 7.52 and 7.53.

If you click on a link to download something and choose "cancel" on the download dialog, the download will keep downloading to Opera's cache folder till it's finished.

*So Opera will still download a file even if you tell it not to.* This has been confirmed too.

Also, that download will not show up in transfers and you have to either close opera, or clear opera's cache to get it to stop.

As a current work around, always click "ok" at the download dialog even if you want to cancel. Then goto the tranfers panel, stop the download and then delete the partially downloaded file from your computer.

This problem is directly related to the preload function. Before the download dialog is even displayed, Opera starts downloading the file so if you do decide to save, it will appear faster. This is the preload function. Firefox has this too. The problem is, Opera's preload doesn't stop.

There is a similar problem if you stop the loading of a page. Pictures can sometimes keep loading.

These things are supposed to be fixed in the 7.54.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i am always stopping d/l without a problem,but i cannot get java to work since 7.52
works in eveything else but not opera


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't think anyone moving away from IE thought that they would get a 100% 'safe' alternative since it is in the nature of software to have bugs, some purely technical and trivial and some potentially catastrophic.Only the 'known' and serious bugs matter, because that is when the bad guys start looking for ways to exploit them. 

From my point of view,the major benefit of not using IE is that it is so relatively easy to infect IE/Windows with its 98% (and falling) share of the browser market, why bother with the minority?

IE is supposed to have had at least 16 or more 'known' and unpatched holes for years now, some, no doubt, technical and trivial and some not. Having incorporated the browser inextricably into the OS (whether to gain an unfair monopoly advantage or not) MS finds itself having to issue patches for the browser which might break the OS, or vice versa, and so the endless cycle of patches for the patches continues.

At least Opera appears to get new versions out quickly in response to known threats and a d/l of 3.5 MB doesn't even strain this old computer on its snails pace dialup!

PS. I've never needed to interrupt a d/l so I don't have any experience of that issue.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

TOGG said:


> PS. I've never needed to interrupt a d/l so I don't have any experience of that issue.


The problem has been there for a while. For the longest time, I didn't know about it because I too never needed to click "cancel" on the download dialog, until recently.

Anyway, here's the Security advisory on Opera 7.53

http://secunia.com/advisories/12162/

This is another javscript deal, but not exactly the thing I posted in my previous post.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Fixes a few security issues (not sure if it fixed the one at http://secunia.com/advisories/12162/)

Fixes the downloading issues I specified above.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Gonna unstick this one, but if there are any more updates, please reply 

Thanks

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Sticking for a week 

There's a new update:

Named frames or windows can be hi-jacked by malicious frames or windows. 
Periods in the file name and non-breaking spaces in the Content-Type header can make the save/open dialog misleading. A user may be convinced that an executable file is something else, for example a PDF document. 
Applets have access to sun.* packages 
Liveconnect: com.opera.EcmascriptObject constructor is accessible to Java 
Liveconnect reveals the path to the user's home directory. This can make other vulnerabilities easier to exploit.

*Vulnerable versions of Opera

7.54 and earlier 
*

http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=782

http://www.opera.com/download/

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Going to unstick this now, but if there are any more updates, don't hesitate in replying 

eddie


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://www.opera.com/windows/changelogs/754u2/


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sticking this one again, thanks Shadow2531


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Thank you Shadow2531. Got the update without any problems!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://operawatch.blogspot.com/2005/02/new-url-spoof-exploit-affects-non-ie.html

I tested and it does indeed affect Opera 7.54U2 and 8 beta 1. Plus any other non-ie browser.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Here's a disucssion on the situation in the Opera forums that has some important info on the situation.

http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80926


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Fascinating debate, thanks again Shadow! 

Must be a pretty rare occurrence for an exploit that doesn't affect IE to be discovered but not a good enough reason to start using IE again. 

This, if I have understood it correctly, is a standards implementation issue that affects any 'properly' written browser, not a fault in a single program. Best advice seems to be to always type your own urls, however much easier it is to click on a link.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Yeh, it's an implementation problem and not directly a browser problem.

However, since the problem can be seen in browsers, something has to be done.

For Firefox, you can disable idn in about:config, by setting network.enableIDN to false. However, that could make some sites appear to be unreachable.

It looks like Opera may put some kind of warning for internation URIs by using an icon or something and possibly give an option to disable IDN, but IDN would probably still by on by default.

You can also use proxomitron to make a page warn you about an internation uri.

Just have to be careful.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=81740


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://my.opera.com/haavard/journal/33

(a little obvious, but the tip still helps)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats interesting about the SHA-1 break, as I've been reading about it in Bugtraq for a week or so now. There's all sorts being discussed about it, about creating new crypto's, etc.

Thanks for posting it

eddie


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Opera press releases
Opera Tackles Phishing: Second Beta of the Opera Browser Available Today
Oslo, Norway - February 25, 2005

Opera Software ASA today released the second Beta version of its next browser, which includes an answer to the recent security debate over Web site spoofing. In this Beta, the browser displays security information inside the address bar, located next to the padlock icon that indicates the level of security present on a site.

The small, yellow security bar appears on secure sites and displays the name of the organization that owns the certificate. By clicking on the bar the user has access to more information about the validity of the certificate. These anti-spoof measures help users make educated decisions about a site's validity and security.

"One of the most important measures to counter phishing attacks is the use of security certificates," says Christen Krogh, Opera's Vice President of Engineering. "The challenge for browser vendors is to better explain the verification of certificates and to make the user more aware of this additional verification before entering into secure transactions."

To address Internationalized Domain Names (IDN) concerns, Opera's second Beta only displays localized domain names from certain top level domains (TLD). Opera selects TLDs that have established strict policies on the domain names they allow to be registered. This ensures that users who depend on IDN, for example when accessing sites under .jp or .kr, will have a favorable user experience.

Opera will regularly update its list of trusted TLDs, ensuring maximum protection and the best possible user experience.

Opera stands behind its statement made to Beta News on Feb. 18, 2005, asserting that the IDN problem is not one that can be solved alone, but rather together with other browser vendors, domain name registries, certificate authorities and other members of the Internet community. Opera has taken the initiative to assemble a group to evaluate joint solutions.

What else to look for in Opera's Beta 2:
Easier customization and skinning
Online Certificate Status Protocol (OCSP) verifies that the certificate has not been revoked by the certificate authorities
Atom newsfeeds

Beta 2 is available for download at http://www.opera.com/download/?ver=8.0b2

For a complete list of features, view the changelog at http://www.opera.com/windows/changelogs/800b2/

Users must be aware that a beta should be used for preview purposes only, as it is not a final product and does not contain all the features that are expected with the final release.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

^^ 

You will notice that document.selection support for textareas was added.

Now, in these forums, with 8 beta 2, when you insert a smiley, it gets inserted at the caret position like it's supposed to instead of at the end like it did before.

Also, you can finally select something in the textarea and change it's color. (You couldn't do that before in Opera.)

This has been a major annoyance for us Opera users. 

Although beta 2 is a beta, I personally recommend you update. (For secuirty reasons and necessary-feature reasons).


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm using a paid version of Opera and I still have the .exe files from when I d/l the most recent version.

Does anyone know if a reinstall of an older version would work? I would like to try the v.8 beta, but don't want to lose settings etc. if I had problems and had to uninstall it.

I realise I could post this at the relevant Opera Forum, but thought I'd get some opinions from here first!


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

If you are using anything previous to 8.0 beta one, then the new beta will install itself in a new directory and create a new profile folder for the configuration files, so you will have both versions on your system.

However if you have done some customising of your .ini files you will not simply be able to copy them over to the new profile, since you will not be able to access some of the new features. Instead you will need to copy and paste the customised parts of the ini files.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I haven't done anything sophisticated with my version, so I think I will try the beta and see how I get on.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Installing 8 final (when it comes out) or the betas on top of 7.54u2 might go well, but there are major UI changes and you might have problems. Opera may appear to be working properly, but some old setttings (totally depending on what there are etc.) MAY stick and you won't be using the new version to its full potential.

So I still recommend to install to a separate folder. You can then copy cookies4.dat, wand.dat and opera6.adr from the old profile to the new profile (overwriting the existing ones). Then you'd still have your bookmarks, cookies and passwords. You'd have to go through and setup preferences again though. You could copy opera6.ini, to retain your settings, and hope any new settings are automatically entered in the file.

If you want to install on top of a really early version, I wouldn't. 

You should at least backup your old profile before installing on top of it. If things go bad, you could uninstall everything Opera, and reinstall the old version and place your backed up profile back in place.

Installing betas on top of anything is not really recommended.

When Opera 8 final comes out it would be best if you start fresh and then on, you could uninstall final versions on top of it. 

Opera 8 contains major changes since 7.54u2, so no guarantees. Just back up your profile just in case.

(your 7.xx license will carry over to 8)


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Opera installs into a new folder, and sets up a new profile folder by default. At least thats what it did on my system.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

yep, thats what it should do. 

In fact, for Opera 8, they improved the way Opera installs. Each version gets it's own startup folder, program folder, shortcuts and add/remove program entries. (win32 version of course).

Opera previously did separate add/remove entries, but it wasn't reliable.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

So far so good!

I have two versions now and both appear to work OK. Lots of small differences in the interface in the beta version, but I haven't tried any detailed searches for changes/improvements.

When the final version of 8 is available, I shall have to review all the advice and think about uninstalling 7.54 first. Keep the information coming!


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

You can find a run down of all the changes since your last version at the changelogs


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Just downloaded Operas new version 7.54u2 today. Downloaded and installed it on top of 7.51 [Operas install procedure] works fine.


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks Dugg for the change log.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83349

As noted in that page, this version contains the new (written from scratch) imap backend and is very experimental, so for mail at least, you should not rely on this version.

If anyone has ever used the built-in mail client with an imap account, they know how the client defeats the purpose of IMAP and treats it like pop3.

The existing imap backend doesn't have enough flexability to handle imap properly, which is why it was rewritten.

The new imap backend may or may not be in 8 final depending on how testing goes.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Opera 8 beta 3 for Win32 has been released.

There's a new preferences layout that looks similar to the horizontal preferences that will be in Firefox 1.1. (It's not completely finished yet though)

Native SVG support. demo

changelog and download


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

Opera 8 final was released a couple of weeks ago. Working well on my two computers, especially the old Windows 98 box - Opera is way faster than Firefox in loading pages in the background.

Well worth upgrading. :up:


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90260

Some people were having some crash/memory problems with 8 final, so they'll be releasing 8.01 that fixes the issues. (Once we test the fixes first).


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I haven't noticed any problems with my old Win 98 computer (but I am still getting used to the changes since 7.54!).

Unless 8.01 also provides some important security enhancements, I think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

d/l it m2 was causing most of the crashes for me


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Opera 8.02 has been out for a bit.
Opera 8.10 Tecnical Preview 2 is out, which contains BitTorrent support.

Opera 8.02 TP1 was realeased a little while ago too, which was the first build with BitTorrent. Do note that they goofed and 8.02 TP1 was supposed to be named 8.10 TP1

To be clear, if you want the latest final version, download 8.02 as *it contains security fixes*. Opera btw, is the only browser that has 0 unpatched security vulnerabilities.

8.10 TP2, which has BitTorrent support, also *contains the security fixes*.

http://my.opera.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75005

Also, for those that care, internal builds of Opera almost completely pass the Acid 2 test and Opera has be working on major updates to their core, which we will see some time later. The new imap backend is sitll being worked on and we'll be seeing that too in the future.

If you haven't used Opera in a while, Opera now has ua.ini, browser.js and user js capabilities. These allow sites that are crappy or purposely block Opera to work. You can also do all kinds of things. Opera also have filter.ini, which can be used to filter content.

The interface has be improved and simplified.

BTW, if you have a 7.xx license, it'll work with Opera 8.xx too. If you don't have a license, just use the google text ads. They're the same type of google text ads you see on pages.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

been using it since it's release,running like a charm no problems at all


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

As Already posted here, Opera 8.50 has been released.

It is now free with no banner ads. You can purchase premium support if you want.

It is a security update too, so it is wise to get it.

http://www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/windows/850/

As always, it is recommended that you do a fresh install and not install over a current installation, but people do it anyway and it usually works out fine.

For the win32 version, I would personally install it to "c:\program files\opera 8.50 final", but the default "c:\program files\opera" is fine.

Happy surfing!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/windows/851/

This is a security and stability update.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Downloaded it a couple of hours ago but haven't installed it yet.

I have used the upgrade or 'over the top' method successfully to date, so I guess I'll chance my luck one more time!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

^^ Yeh, you should be fine; especially this time since not much has changed.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Question on Opera.
I can't find a way to make shortcuts to desktop of web page I'm on.
Just started using Opera 8.51. When I right click while on a web page and get dialog box it doesn't have "create shortcut to desktop" like IE had. I can bookmark the page but it doesn't put it on my desktop.
Anyone know how or what I'm missing? Thanks


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

If your'e using Opera 9.0TP1 (which is a technical preview that is like an alpha release, which means it's unstable), then the feature is broken. In Opera 8.51 it should work. Left-click on the icon next to the URI in the address field and drag it to your desktop. If it sitll doesn't work, don't worry, the issue is being addressed.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Shadow that worked. Although it placed it as an IE icon??
While I got you another question. Ya know how in IE you can delete temporary internet,
off line content and history. How do you do that in Opera 8.51? 
Thanks, totuorial is confusing.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

In Opera, there's tools -> delete private data. There's an advanced button that when you click it, you can check what to delete. The modifications you make to those settings get saved when you click the delete button.

Goto http://www.nontroppo.org/wiki/ for all kinds of *good* opera info.

http://www.nontroppo.org/wiki/CookieSettings has some good info on how Opera's cookie settings work because they don't work like you think they do.

As for the shortcut being an IE icon, that's a known problem. In Opera, goto tools -> preferences -> advanced -> programs. Make sure "check if Opera is the default browser" and under the "details" button, make sure http, https, url shortcuts, html and xml are checked.

If the icons still show up as IE icons, you can try to edit your file types.

MyComputer -> tools -> folder options -> file types -> URL -> advanced -> change icon -> browse to Opera.exe -> pick an icon and O.K out etc.

If it still doesn't work, don't worry, it's a known problem.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Shadow I'm getting the hang of it. 
Still have a couple of more questions. When I make a shortcut now showing as an Opera
icon of my desktop,it doesn't give an arrow to indicate it's a shortcut vs an html. Any way to handle that?

Also when I go to site of Va lottery, it won't show "game information" that allows me to 
see the last 20 draws of the games. It's just blank. However I then use IE and go there
and all is there. I tried showing all popups etc,with Opera but nothing I did made a 
difference. Any suggestions? 
Thanks again for your great help.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

iaavagent said:


> Thanks Shadow I'm getting the hang of it.
> Still have a couple of more questions. When I make a shortcut now showing as an Opera
> icon of my desktop,it doesn't give an arrow to indicate it's a shortcut vs an html. Any way to handle that?


If you are referring to a web page shortcut on your desktop, it's an .url file and shouldn't have an arrow on it. the .url part is hidden, but if you go back into file types, you can choose "always show extension" so you can tell which files are url files. However, this isn't really needed because url files (if associated with Opera) will have an opera icon and since they don't have their extension shown, you should know that it's a web page shortcut.

Now if it's a shortcut to say, opera.exe, then it should have an arrow on it unless you turned it off with some program like tweak utility.



> Also when I go to site of Va lottery, it won't show "game information" that allows me to
> see the last 20 draws of the games. It's just blank. However I then use IE and go there
> and all is there. I tried showing all popups etc,with Opera but nothing I did made a
> difference. Any suggestions?
> Thanks again for your great help.


Opera has already included a user.js fix for their broken menu code they use, which doesn't properly detect Opera. The javascript that appends all the game information to the document probably does the same thing. You most likely have to use user.js or an override to fool the script on the page into thinkin your using Firefox. What you really need to do is contact them and tell them to fix their page.

Nothing special has to be done for Opera to append content to an element with Javascript and it'll work just as Firefox does, but Opera has to receive the code in the first place.

Edit:

I checked.

You have to Spoof as Mozilla via ua.ini (in your profile directory, which you can figure out in help -> about opera). While Opera is closed, you edit the file and add valottery.com and set it to 4. (see other entries in there for how to do it). Do note that in Opera 9.0 when it comes out, ua.ini will be no more and the overrides will be in Opera6.ini instead.

Then, spoofing as Mozilla and applying the menu fix that Opera provides in its browser.js, you will see the menu popup, but you have to hover between the game details and the game information for the menu to pop up.

Why? because they didn't put a doctype in the page to put browsers in standards mode and when browsers are not in standards mode, they all render things in a quirky manner and each browser does it differently, which means they didn't even check the page in Opera or just don't know what they are doing.

Further, if they actually did put a doctype in there to invoke standards mode, you'd really see how broken the site is.

So, contact them and get them to fix it.
If they won't, you can use the " help -> report a site problem" in Opera and maybe someone can provide a dynamic fix for the site's code.

Other than that, you'll have to use a different browser to visit that site or not visit it at all. It's up to the site to fix *all* the problems it has. Then, if it still doesn't work, we can check why and file a bug report for Opera, but as of right now, this is no way an Opera problem. Sorry.

Just for kicks, you can see how many errors the page has:
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.valottery.com


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks again Shadow, I've tried several things but nothing works so far. I'll report to both
and see what happens. In the mean time I'll use IE to visit that site.

I must say I've become a little disenchanted with Opera, it's ok in some ways but not in 
others . All my saved photos are very blurred now. Opera must use an accelerator,as even the web page images are distorted. Can't have everything, but have to wonder why they didn't mimic IE and it's settings to make the transition easier. For the pute layman IE
is easier to use although at this point more vunerable on the net. Just MHO.
Thanks again.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Also look how it breaks up my sentences. Never had that problem before Opera. Realize
nothings perfect but one sure has to know a lot just to use it.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

iaavagent said:


> Also look how it breaks up my sentences. Never had that problem before Opera. Realize nothings perfect but one sure has to know a lot just to use it.


hmm I'm not seeing that problem.

Opera 9.0TP1 doesn't copy text right and when you paste it, it loses line breaks, but that's not a problem in 8.51.

One thing you have to do is always assume what IE does is wrong. Then, go check the specs to find out for sure.

Opera follows strict guidlines for how text should be wrapped. I'll see if I can find the thread on it and maybe that will help.

If you want to make a comparison, a more proper comparison would be Firefox. IE is not something you should compare to. If you're switching from IE, this is hard to understand, but you'll get it.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

iaavagent said:


> Thanks again Shadow, I've tried several things but nothing works so far. I'll report to both
> and see what happens. In the mean time I'll use IE to visit that site.


Or use Firefox. You'd be safer than with IE.



> I must say I've become a little disenchanted with Opera, it's ok in some ways but not in
> others . All my saved photos are very blurred now. Opera must use an accelerator,as even the web page images are distorted.


I don't see that problem. Have an example. Opera can use an external slipstream accelerator just like IE and Firefox, but it doesn't have one built in.



> Can't have everything, but have to wonder why they didn't mimic IE and it's settings to make the transition easier. For the pute layman IE
> is easier to use although at this point more vunerable on the net. Just MHO.
> Thanks again.


They've changed a lot of things to be more like IE, which has made some of us a little angry. They've dedicated lots and lots of resources to make the transition period easier. They've even put it at a higher priority than fixing bugs before.

Opera knows where to draw the line though. There's already an IE. We don't need to copy it.

Wait a week or 2 and Opera 9.0TP2 will be released for testing.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Opera 9.0 TP2 was released a few days ago.

Check it out if you want to play with it and see what's to come.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

From the Updates section at Wilders Security Forum;

"Opera 8.52 for Windows 
Release Note
This release is a recommended security upgrade.
Changes since 8.51

Display
- Fixed drop-down list problem affecting Bloglines subscription sorting.

Security
-Replaced expired certificates from TrustCenter.
-Solved status bar issue described in Secunia Advisory 17571.
-Implemented stricter handling of the Online Certificate Status Protocol (OCSP).

Miscellaneous
-Fixed problem with missing keypresses when switching between applications.
-Fixed GDI leak issue with favicons causing slowdowns and crashes.
-Fixed Gmail loading problem"

I got mine using the 'Check for new release' option under Help. I hadn't noticed any of the problems this release fixes


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

I've noticed that at the top of this page and all TSG pages I go to, that it says
"In order to avoid a "bug in Opera " we have modified this page for you"
What's that about? Thanks


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

^^

It probably has to do with XMLHTTPRequest bugs in Opera 8.52/8.53.

These bugs have been fixed in newer builds and I don't get the message here in Opera 9.0 weekly testing build 8321.

http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/

Plus, you can *try* the newest weekly *testing* builds of Opera 9. If you are not familiar with them, pm me. (Don't want to post a link to them as people that first try Opera might get discouraged if something doesn't work in the testing builds.)


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

@iaavagent

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=131436

Note sure if you made that post or not.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm using 8.52 and I don't see any messages about Opera problems.

Could it be that letting Opera pretend that it's IE, as I do, fools TSG into thinking that it really is dealing with IE?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I got a message yesterday that 8.54 was available and so downloaded and installed it 'over the top' (and got away with it, again!)


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

@TOGG

Yeh. 8.54 is a security update. It's fine to install a stable version over a stable version if you want. The opera 9 installer will have an option to "update" or install to a separate directory. People install unstable builds over the top of stable builds and they work, but your milage may vary.

Do note that when opera 9 comes out, you can install it over the latest 8.xx release. However, there are lots and lots of changes and in the testing builds, some people are installing over other builds and getting minor propblems like missing labels etc. in some random cases. (Of course if you never install opera 9 separately, you install 9 over the top of it 8 and something is missing, you might not know it.  )

To put it simply, if you have a problem with Opera and ask for help on the opera forums, you'll often get, "Did you do a fresh install or did you install over another build?". The reason: in rare cases there can be minor problems.

Keep reporting whether an install goes great or not. It's good info others. :up:


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

I started using Opera recently. I always used IE6 and it has a feature called History in which we can see all our last visited pages even without being online. I found the same kind of feature on Opera, but the problem is that whenever I click on any last visited page, it askes me to go online. If I give it an option of being offline, it opens a page without the matter. Under prefrences I found the history tab in which I have set Memory Cache to be automatic and Disk Cache to be 100 MB. What do I need to do so that I can visit my few last visited pages without getting online.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Tools/Advanced/Cache does it for me in Win '98 and I don't see why XP should be any different.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

@go4saket

When it asks you to go online, click "no". Then, focus in the address field and press Enter. (Or use the go button)

You can search the opera forums for mention of this topic and if you find nothing on it, wish for things to be improved.

Or, try using opera:cache as suggested already.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Opera 9 beta 2

http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?ver=9.0b


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

OPERA 9beta faster


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

Wow! I was checking out this thread and looking over some websites on the latest compatibilities and vulnerabilities via the W3.org vailidator.

That was interestng to see that "State Lottery" page with 70 some errors. Guess you know where all your tax dollars dont go.

I was also checking out Yahoo's main page in progrees and   274 errors!

I am surpised the page loads let alone displays in any browser! LoL

In fact, out of the few I was testing CNN had one of the fewest with about 35 and Tech Support Guy with 19!

Bugs vs exploits vs other browsers... on average I still think Opera takes top place. But why is it you always see so many other users going after Zilla or the Fox anyways? 

And how is v9.x coming along anyways ? I've been waiting for its release.


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Opera 9.0 final released today. Just downloaded and installed. Everything is working fine. If you have a previous version you may install over same.

Red Boy


----------



## CVDpr (Feb 23, 2005)

Why i cant see the percent loaded when viewing videos? dumpalink, youtube ect... its annoying


----------



## shockers_sgp (Jun 23, 2006)

Installed (upgraded) 9.0 yesterday over an 8.x version and the top toolbar (File / Edit / View / .. ) does not display. Right-mouse click anywhere and the pulldown-menu entries do not appear except for icon and hotkey.

I also had the 9.0 beta installed, which the 9.0 install ignored, only upgrading the last released-Opera install.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

It's probably the beta version, or what's left of it, that's causing your problem. This is the official advice from the Opera site;

"Installing the latest final version over your existing Opera beta installation
If you have beta tested Opera, this is possible, but not recommended. Most people should not have any problems, but if you are upgrading from the 7.0 beta versions, you will lose your existing Wand data, and due to changes from the beta versions to the final version, you may see problems under certain circumstances."

Uninstall 9.0 (with or without running a Registry cleaner) and then reinstall a new copy?


----------



## shockers_sgp (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep, that worked.

I previously had both a 8.x and 9.0 beta installed. Installed the 9.0 release, which upgraded the 8.x version. Going to add/remove, it showed two Opera 9.0's, not saying whether one was beta or one was release. So removed the older of the two and tried re-installing 9.0, which it wouldn't do since it's already installed. So finally removed the remaing 9.0 and re-installed. 

Quite (pleasantly) surprised all my bookmarks and toolbar settings were m-o-s-t-l-y intact. They added some of their bogus search widgets back into MY personal bar.

One disappointment in about 5 minutes of playing with the 9.0 release ... I see they weaseled out and followed Firefox using CTL-T to open up a new tab instead of CTL-N. I LIKED control-N.

Thanks for the help, TOGG.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I've been using Opera since the 7 series and have still only scratched the surface of the various options. Not adventurous enough I suppose,(for example, I don't do beta versions of any software) but I'm just happy that things work and keep working!.


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Amen, to that TOGG.

Red Boy


----------



## shockers_sgp (Jun 23, 2006)

TOGG said:


> I've been using Opera since the 7 series and have still only scratched the surface of the various options. Not adventurous enough I suppose,(for example, I don't do beta versions of any software) but I'm just happy that things work and keep working!.


Yep. Opera is great. I've been using it when first came out and fit on a single floppy. I'd use it 100% of the time and always start up with Opera, but my company uses too much Microsoft-specific stuff. So I was able to use Opera 8.x for about 85% of web access, then I switch to Firefox for about 10%, then as a last resort I'm stuck with IE.

But outside of Microsoft roadblocks, I use TWiki, which is written in Perl. Even Opera has problems saving large TWiki pages.

Let's hope 9.x can get even more coverage and compatibility so I can increase Opera usage to 95% or greater.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I just downloaded Opera 9 to see how I liked it. and It cannot hold a candle to Firefox. It is a difficult browser for me to understand. Nowhere near simple. I even like IE better than Opera. I cannot find a GO button , so when I type into the address bar , I just sit there going no where. No pulser and I do insist on one . I read the help section , but it is not Nearly detailed enough for me to understand. So , it is just a matter of time before I uninstall this piece of junk. And be finished with any browser but Firefox!! There is no browser yet that can *OUT FOX THE FIREFOX!!!*


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

It's certainly not junk but, if you don't like it, you don't like it, end of story.

Personally I prefer it to Firefox but personal preference is everything when it comes to software choices.

As for the lack of a 'Go' button, just hit 'Enter' and all will be revealed!

PS. What's a pulser?


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi TOGG. 

No , Opera is not a piece of junk as I stated. I was very frustrated with trying to understand how to work it. Yes , I can use the "Enter" , but I do not prefer to have to use the keys on my keyboard. That is just one of my preferences. I had much rather use a button . I don't even like to type. I never use shortcuts by using the keyboard. I use it just as little as possible.

A pulser ( did I use the right word?) is the thing that turns round and round like Firefox has or the Flag that waves like IE 6. It just lets me know that my browser is moving. This is something that I prefer and find useful .

I did uninstall it. It is a good browser for those who can understand it , but for me , it is just too difficult. I am for the very simle things and that goes for most anything.

Thanks.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, Bill Gates made his fortune by keeping everything simple and limiting, or even removing, the need to use the keyboard, so I can see where you're coming from.

It's just an unfortunate side effect that keeping things simple has meant that MS software is so insecure.

Whatever, not using IE is a good way to limit your exposure to exploits.


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes, to each his own. I have three browsers: IE, Firefox and Opera. Opera is my choice. Firefox next and then IE. I just feel comfortable with Opera ... and more secure. Seems also to be more smooth. It wasn't until about three months ago I decided to try Opera. Have not been the adventuous type. But glad I explored Opera. But as I said: To each his own.

Red Boy


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I've complained to Opera many times that users coming from other browsers prefer to have a Go button next to the address field. In fact, I put one next to my address field and one next to the search field. (I don't actually use the search box. I use g "search text" in the address field. I just use the search box for looks  )

Right-click on the address field
customize
buttons
browser view
drag the Go button to the right of the address field and put one next to the search field if you want.

Opera and the majority of its users hate the go button. Most prefer to use the enter key instead. I do very well with just the keyboard in Opera. I purposely practiced just for the heck of it, but I prefer using the mouse for anything I can. If you get used to using the keyboard, you'll see how much faster you can accomplish things.

Another thing that users coming from other browsers do not like is that the address bar is below the tab bar. Once you get used to it, you'll see how much it makes sense. What most don't know is that you can "customize" to turn off the address bar, turn on the main bar and add the address field and go button etc. to the main bar. You can make Opera look so very close to Firefox.

Most Opera users though, like the interface close to the default. That's why it's like that. Opera users are all about the features and the interface. To us, the interace is already clean and simple.

Another thing users coming from other browsers don't like is that the back and forward buttons don't have the dropdowns. Well, there are drop down versions under "custimize" in the button section. Remember though, Opera has mouse gestures. The back and forward buttons are not needed for most.

Also, people coming from other browsers hate that the status bar is not turned on by default and that the progress status is displayed in the address field instead of at the bottom. Again, it was found that most users prefer it that way, but it's easily changed to the way you like it.

Also, Opera has many tab settings so you can customize how you want your tabs to behave. If you've never used Opera before, you most likely don't know what real mdi mode and real tabbed browsing is like. It may seem weird and wrong compared to Firefox, but that's just because Firefox is missing those things and you've never known about them.

Point being, Opera is the way it is because we like it that way, but Opera's interface has been made very customizable so Firefox and IE users can have Opera's features with a Firefox-like interface.

If you want Opera to look like Firefox and you don't want any of Opera's features turned on (you can turn them off btw), then why use Opera when you can just use Firefox? Are you interested in Opera's rendering engine?

Maybe with all the gecko browsers like Firefox, Mozilla, Camino, Netscape, Seamonkey, flock etc., being close to the same, people assume that any new browser they try will be close to those.

When you don't use Opera, you miss out. The question is, do you know that you're missing out. Like they say, Opera.... Your web, your choice!


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks Shadow2531 for your additional and enlightening thoughts. I feel even more comfortable with Opera now.

Red Boy


----------



## conan007 (Mar 31, 2006)

gee,when i use firefox,it always stuck for every 3 minutes and back to normal back.i prefer opera 9 as it is more good.

hint:if you use high speed internet,try to change the max connections to server to 68 and max total connections to 128.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Red Boy said:


> Thanks Shadow2531 for your additional and enlightening thoughts. I feel even more comfortable with Opera now.
> 
> Red Boy


Here's a pic (398KB) of Opera after customizing to have a toolbar setup similar to Firefox's default. That's all done with Opera's provided customization settings.

There are visual guides on how to do that:
http://nontroppo.org/-/media/mainbar.htm
http://operawiki.info/VisualTutorials
http://operawiki.info/


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Shadow for that tip. I got the "Go" button for address bar and the search bar.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/windows/901/


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks, Shadow2531. Have downloaded and installed. Everything went smoothly.

... Red Boy


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

I like Opera as nice alternative to IE,

We do have some company web-pages that we go to that are contigent on IE in order to work. I haven't used Fire Fox.

I like how Opera has a built-in e-mail program. AFAIK, Firefox's Thunderbird is (or at least used to be) a sepereta download. All elements should be contained inside the browser. I started out with Opera 8.5 (I think) and the e-mail program needed a seperate spell-check. (Not sure if the new version does or not.) Anyway, it's VERY secure and probably the most customizable of the browsers that are out there. My main e-mail is still Yahoo Mail in IE.

The latest update is Opera 9.0.1. Current Opera users will receive the update notice as is customary when they open the program.

Jack


----------



## Airmapper (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm running Opera 9.01, but I've upgraded a few times. It made things work so much better on my PC. I have Dial- up and and old computer, Opera is much nicer to my slow machine, and works a heck of a lot faster than IE6. It makes my internet surfing MUCH easier than with IE considering my hardware.

I use IE6 at School a lot, on fast computers, so I'm used to both. However I still try to use the mouse gestures on IE and it drives me nuts.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Airmapper said:


> I use IE6 at School a lot, on fast computers, so I'm used to both. However I still try to use the mouse gestures on IE and it drives me nuts.


Hilarious. I do the same thing when using other browsers. It drives me nuts also.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Opera 9.02 relased:

http://www.opera.com/


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks Shadow2531. Just downloaded and installed. Everything went wll. 

Red Boy


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Does Opera use an accelerator? My images/pictures look awful.
If so how does one turn it off. Currently I'm using 8.51 and about to
upgrade to the newer version. Thanks


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

I have no idea if it uses an accelerator. I have never had any problems with the images or pictures. And I use two other browsers. And Opera's images are the same as IE and Firefox -- fine. I think you may have to look elsewhere to resolve your image/picture problem.

Red Boy


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you zoomed at all?


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I am not zoomed but at 100%. 
My images and pictures are blurred and discolored when I use Opera but not so with
IE. I prefer Opera except for this problem. 
I will upgrade Opera to the latest version and see what happens.
Thanks


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Just like IE, Opera can use the slipstream accelerator. If you have it installed and running before you start Opera, Opera will autoconfig its proxy settings to run through the accelerator (unless you already have your own proxy settings set.)

F12 -> uncheck proxy servers should stop that if that is the case.

If the accelerator is making your images look that bad, you probably have it set to compress images too much.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh boy! I upgraded to 9.02 and now none of my shortcuts work, all the docs,articles I
had save won't open indicating a file is missing etc. Now this is years of stuff I had saved
and all gone!!. Yes I had backed up a lot of it but not all! Even so I have to put it all back 
on my computer from disks, even getting the shortcuts back on my start menue!!

Before I start crying anyone have any suggestions.
Thanks
PS None of the prior suggestions made any difference in 8.51 hence I upgraded to 9.02


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

^^

Your old settings might still be lying around, but first need some info.

What Operating system are you running?

Are you running as an admin?

Is opera installed to "c:\program files\opera" or somewhere else?

When you installed 8.51, did you choose a separate install? ( The different is that you're profile files would be in "c:\program files\opera\profile", instead of "c:\documents and settings\username\application data\opera" for each user. The 9.02 upgrade should follow the old setup.


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm running w95 on a Gateway2000. Opera was in C\program files\Opera.

I went ahead and uninstalled Opera 9.2 and replaced it with 8.52 and things are 
back as they were. No 8.51 offered hence 8.52. Images etc are a little better but
still not the best. On pictures where shades of gray should be, mine are brownish ie,
where that natural skin color shade of a face should be I get a brownish tint. I don't
get that with IE 5. I'll live with it as I like using Opera.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

You can install Opera 9.02 separately without upgrading.

Run the Opera 9.02 classic installer.

Install to c:\Opera and uncheck "individual profiles" if it gives you the option.

Tell it not to create any start menu icons or desktop icons.

Then, once it's all done, load up c:\opera\opera.exe.

When it loads up, tell it not to make itself the default for files etc.

Then, you can use Opera 9.02 separately to test it out. It also has import utilities for bookmarks etc.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

http://www.opera.com/


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Saw it on File Hippo yesterday, downloaded it and installed today. I'm still poking around looking for obvious differences from 9.02!!


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

TOGG said:


> Saw it on File Hippo yesterday, downloaded it and installed today. I'm still poking around looking for obvious differences from 9.02!!


Yep. It was on the servers before the announcement. It's build 8679 (the last rc/weekly). It just wasn't 100% guaranteed that 8679 was going to be the final till the announcement. ( They could have pulled it if those that downloaded it before the announcement found a showstopper.)


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I had wondered why the built in updater thought 9.02 was still the latest version when I checked yesterday!

File Hippo had seven versions of 9.10 described as Beta but this one wasn't so I took the plunge and d/l'd it and then waited while I thought it over!. The official announcement finally came to my rescue.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

TOGG said:


> Saw it on File Hippo yesterday, downloaded it and installed today. I'm still poking around looking for obvious differences from 9.02!!


The only difference I've noticed so far is 9.10 has something called fraud protection.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

One thing I have noticed, which could be considered a glitch, is that when you go into the cache and look at any item stored there, when you click on the 'back' button, you are returned to the top of the cache and only afterwards to the place you left.

I thought this might be something to do with my underpowered Win 98 computer, but it didn't happen in earlier versions. Whatever, it's no big deal.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Haven't noticed that happening and I also run 98se.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks like the dreaded 'operator error' has struck again! Perhaps there is a setting I have adjusted that shouldn't have been changed (or vice versa).

I'll keep an eye on the Opera Support and Community pages and see if anyone else has anything similar. If not, I'll know it's me or my computer (both are well past their sell by date!).

Best wishes for Christmas and the New Year to you and everyone else at TSG!


----------

